# Cerakote 01/18/2012



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Here are a couple photos of the Cerakote projects that I finished up last night.


----------



## cawbyc (Oct 9, 2009)

*Cerakote*

pm sent


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

The one in top looks great. Lol My wife will love it. Thanks.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

You do a great job. Sooner or later I'm going to get mine to you.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Very nice Tim!


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

Tim i couldn't wait till her birthday. I went ahead and gave it to her. She loves it.


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Big B said:


> Tim i couldn't wait till her birthday. I went ahead and gave it to her. She loves it.


I am glad, she liked it. If she has any friends, I would be happy to come up with something for them.


----------



## JMSUN (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey, do you have your shop open again?


----------

